# Salva spazio



## Detango

buongiorno a tutti.
Devo dire pacchetti salva spazio, le mie proposte sono:
garde-espace ?
épargne-espace ?
Nessuno di queste mi convince.
Cosa mi consigliate? 

ciao e grazie in anticipo


----------



## itka

Ci puoi spiegare che cosa sono questi pacchi "salva spazio" ? 
Non capisco di che cosa si tratta esattamente... Temo che non esista una parola simile in francese...


----------



## Necsus

Immagino che Detango si riferisca a quelle confezioni ideate appositamente per ridurre il loro ingombro, come ad esempio la carta igienica 'schiacciata' (un'immagine sarebbe eloquente, ma non se ne trovano senza marca ben visibile).


----------



## itka

Grazie Necsus ! ...ma non ho la più pallida idea di che cosa è questa "carta igienica "schiacciata"... 
Pensi che esista in Francia ?


----------



## Necsus

Ti ho mandato un'immagine per MP. 'Schiacciando' i rotoli si riduce l'ingombro della confezione...


----------



## itka

Porto subito l'informazione sul forum "Solo Francese" per sapere se c'è qualcuno che li conosce...


----------



## Necsus

Mi permetto di riportare il link al tuo thread in SF:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1280602


----------

